

A Look Inside Transcriptic’s (YC W15) New Biotech Testing Facility - sarahbuhr
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/25/a-look-inside-transcriptics-new-biotech-testing-facility/

======
aheilbut
Techcrunch has zero understanding of biotech research or how expensive and
hard it is, or the current state of the art. ($20k in credits is not going to
go very far..)

I like the idea of Transcriptic, but it's relevant only to a very small subset
of the kinds of experiments that people do. There have been robots and CROs
(and structure-based design, etc, etc, etc.) in biotech for a very long time.

~~~
frisco
Well, this comment is a big improvement over how it was a few years ago when
we first started and everyone thought the whole idea was clearly impossible.
We went from being impossible to trivial! Progress!

~~~
aheilbut
I didn't say it's trivial.. I think it's a cool model (and much better to be
Amazon than all the suckers paying for AWS!), I know it's hard to do well (and
expensive), and I don't doubt at all that your software is waaaay better than
what Tecan and PerkinElmer et al. provide. The breathlessness of the reporting
irks me though..

